# Warranty on a used 4052M?



## sandroost (5 mo ago)

Is there one/any? The unit I'm looking at has only 162 hours, but is being sold through a non-JD dealer. 
Thanks


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello sandroost, welcome to the forum.

It's best to check with your John Deere dealer regarding remaining warranty on the tractor. Do you know what year the tractor is?? They started building the the 4052M in year 2014.


----------



## sandroost (5 mo ago)

It’s a 2022. But it’s at a TYM, Massey, NH dealer. Can’t imagine why he traded in towards one of those…must have taken a beating?


----------



## jd110 (Nov 23, 2015)

Warranty should be 24 months after original delivery date. That would transfer to you. Get the serial number and give it to your local JD dealer to have him verify. He can also check any previous warranty claims so you know if there is any previous problems.


----------

